# What has happened to Poolewood and Vicmarc



## mark_h (12 Feb 2012)

I am planning on adding a lathe with a large (16"+) over the bed bowl turning capacity to my fleet of lathes later this year. This is something I have been thinking about for a couple of years and always had in mind either the one remaining Poolewood model (DVSL I think), a Vicmarc 300 or one of the Wivamac range. 

Having looked on the web this week it seems that Poolewood no longer sell any Poolewood lathes and Phil Irons is no longer advertising Vicmarc on his website.

Does anyone know what is going on here?

I'm sure I can find a suitable model from the Wivamac range, but it would have been nice to have more of a choice.

Mark


----------



## Paul Hannaby (12 Feb 2012)

Poolewood stopped selling lathes a while back due to supply problems.
Phil Irons isn't importing Vicmarc at the moment because the exchange rate & shipping costs have pushed the retail price too high. Phil is still selling the Killinger lathes if you're looking for something in the mid range.


----------



## Blister (12 Feb 2012)

Hi Mark

Depending on your budget these are up with the best 

http://www.magma-tools.de/Director/idKe ... lack+Line/

Classic Hand tools are the UK dealers 

http://www.classichandtools.com/acatalo ... athes.html


----------



## mark_h (12 Feb 2012)

Thanks for confirming what I thought about Vicmarc and Poolewood.

I had looked (drooled) at the Magma lathe, but it is to big for my workshop and a bit more that I was budgeting for - certainly is nice though!

I feel an excursion to Toolpost coming on over the next few months to look at the Wivamacs.

Mark


----------



## davebrac (12 Feb 2012)

these people are also looking at being vicmarc dealers for the UK
Ullapool Woodturning Centre
The Woodturning Centre, Lochbroom 
Ullapool, Ross-Shire
Scotland, IV23 2RS
Phone: 01854 655334
Fax: 01854 655334
Email: [email protected] 
Website: www.ullapoolwoodturningcentre.co.uk


----------



## boysie39 (13 Feb 2012)

Hi Mark, I see Glenn Lucas reccomends the Jet 3520B and he is the owner of six Vicmarc 300
He can be contacted at glennlucas.com I'm sure he will fill you in if you dont already know about this lathe.


----------



## Dust Busker (14 Feb 2012)

Hi Mark

Don't know where you are in North Wales, but I am in Chester and have a Vicmarc 300 shortbed if you want to check out the size...

Jim


----------



## dickm (14 Feb 2012)

davebrac":1wrydfzq said:


> these people are also looking at being vicmarc dealers for the UK
> Ullapool Woodturning Centre
> The Woodturning Centre, Lochbroom
> Ullapool, Ross-Shire
> Scotland, IV23 2RS


Nothing like choosing a central location!


----------



## paulloseby (23 Aug 2020)

Simon Hope sells Vicmarc lathes Vicmarc lathes Fantastic lathes and a really nice chap


----------



## Droogs (23 Aug 2020)

What is the difference between the Jet 3520 and the Powermatic 3520 apart from a grand in price and a nicer colour?


----------



## Dominik Pierog (23 Aug 2020)

mark_h said:


> Having looked on the web this week it seems that Poolewood no longer sell any Poolewood lathes and Phil Irons is no longer advertising Vicmarc on his website.


I buy
*








WOODTURNING FX4000R10 & VIPER3 Bowl Reversing Jaws 10" | eBay


WOODTURNING FX4000R10 & VIPER3 Bowl Reversing Jaws 10" | Crafts, Woodworking, Other Woodworking Supplies | eBay!



www.ebay.pl




*

at July 19 they send it at
August 7 after multiple messages on ebay.


----------



## Droogs (23 Aug 2020)

Link is for login page only


----------



## Nick Laguna UK (23 Aug 2020)

Droogs said:


> What is the difference between the Jet 3520 and the Powermatic 3520 apart from a grand in price and a nicer colour?


Hi Droogs, Yup - they are the same as far I knew - Jet 3520B was no longer sold from 2017 or so from memory.
Jet 3520 was always a 'Powermatic' machine just it was never launched as Powermatic & was rebadged/painted white for 'Jet' brand in Europe.
I disagree on 'nicer colour' too, but hey that's me.
Cheers, Nick


----------



## Droogs (23 Aug 2020)

Lol, It's the curves Nick, theymake machines that colour sexy


----------

